# Simple way to reduce brightness of LEDs?



## Dave-H

Hi all - 

I recently got a Finnex Planted+ LED with the 24/7 timer. It's very cool, and while the colors of the lights are a bit funky (like mornings are a bit orange and moonlight is a bit pinkish) I like the way it slowly goes through the 24 hours cycle.

But I have one problem: i have a super low light, low tech tank and it seems that this light is just a bit too bright. I'm seeing a bit more algae than I'm used to and I am planning on adding more low light fish. 

It can't be adjusted unless I give up the 24/7 thing! 

Does anyone have an idea for an easy way to dim the whole thing? It was considering just adding a layer of, something, to the glass top and dim it that way. Someone suggested that I could paint on a thin layer of nail polish or pain on the LEDS but I worry about heat. 

Something simple is always appealing. Any advice much appreciated!

- Dave


----------



## jeffkrol

Black fiberglass window screen..
Fancier would be horticulture shade cloth..


----------



## Dave-H

Ahh yes, I forgot about that tried and true technique!


----------



## AWolf

Wax paper is used by photographers to soften LED glare. As many layers as you need. I've put four layers on LED's before, and they are still surprisingly bright. You lose the water shimmer effect however.


----------



## Dave-H

Aww man I can't lose the shimmer, I love it!


----------



## AWolf

Dave-H said:


> Aww man I can't lose the shimmer, I love it!


Yea, I know what you mean. I've just raised my LED's to over a foot away from the surface (Lowes LED Floods, 75 watt equiv.) for the same reason. Blocking the light using anything but glass, maybe acrylic, will lose the shimmer. I've tried all kinds of stuff. I didn't try the screen. I have some and will try it. Then I could have hatchet fish! :grin2:


----------



## Dave-H

I dont have any fiberglass screen handy but I do have some needlepoint mesh, the white plastic kind. Wow that stuff is useful. i might try it out. It's also pretty easy to get in there with a razor and adjust it!


----------



## Marcus.d

Why don't you try floating plants like frog bit and at the same time it will suck up nitrates


----------



## AWolf

Marcus.d said:


> Why don't you try floating plants like frog bit and at the same time it will suck up nitrates


That works too well. The floaters keep enough light from hitting the plants below. I've tried keeping floaters off to one side where I don't need any light, but they grow quickly and get pushed around and won't stay in place. I keep a few on top of all my tanks, and have to weed them out regularly so I can get light below. 

I've come to like the lights high off the top. I can easily get into the tank and mess around without moving them out of the way. I don't like the spill of light all around the tank and room when they are that high.


----------



## Quadlog

I would think any transparent material would do the trick to diffuse the light. I have a small 23 gallon tank and the planted + 24/7 and haven't noticed it being too bright. It's only on high mode for about an hour and drops off on either side of 3pm which is full light mode. Plants seem to be greening up and algae hasn't changed much. My fish and one shrimp seem to help with that as well. I'm liking this new light over the stock hood mounted one.


----------



## Nordic

Just hang the thing a bit higher above the tank, cheapest fix.


----------



## DW Sites

I sheet of window tint maybe?


----------



## MJB13

Go to a store that sells art supplies and ask for frosted mylar.


----------



## ibebian

AWolf said:


> That works too well. The floaters keep enough light from hitting the plants below. I've tried keeping floaters off to one side where I don't need any light, but they grow quickly and get pushed around and won't stay in place. I keep a few on top of all my tanks, and have to weed them out regularly so I can get light below.
> 
> I've come to like the lights high off the top. I can easily get into the tank and mess around without moving them out of the way. I don't like the spill of light all around the tank and room when they are that high.




A technique that might work to corral them in one place is to make an airline tubing circle and keep the floaters in there. To keep the whole raft from floating around you'd have to still secure it somehow though.


----------



## Freemananana

jeffkrol said:


> Black fiberglass window screen..
> Fancier would be horticulture shade cloth..


I'm doing this now. One layer of fiberglass window screen seems to be doing the trick on my 55g with planted+ 24/7. Mounting the screen is kind of goofy and I don't like how it looks.



Marcus.d said:


> Why don't you try floating plants like frog bit and at the same time it will suck up nitrates


I am using frogbit also and it does work. It cuts the nutrients that algae needs to grow along side blocking out light. Very functional but minimal control. 



Nordic said:


> Just hang the thing a bit higher above the tank, cheapest fix.



This is also the least feasible for some. I wanted LED lights to reduce mounting hardware and to keep the light from spilling over onto the adjacent space. While cheap, it does have it's downsides.



DW Sites said:


> I sheet of window tint maybe?



I did this as a quick fix since I had some lying around and all I can tell you is that 20% window tint is too dark. If you can get some 35-50% I think you'd be in business. This is on a 21" tall tank with a 24/7 for reference. 



ibebian said:


> A technique that might work to corral them in one place is to make an airline tubing circle and keep the floaters in there. To keep the whole raft from floating around you'd have to still secure it somehow though.




Fishing string works to secure the tubing. However, I find this idea to be quite ugly with hit or miss results. I did this while I had an overflow/sump and frogbit. If you have a decent amount of surface agitation, the plants work themselves loose quicker than you'd think. Furthermore, the light bouncing off clear airline tubing makes it painfully obvious when it is floating. Lastly, you have to tie knots in the tubing or it can fill with water and sink, become useless. 


Just thought I'd share some experience on some of the ideas mentioned. I think some 35% or 50% window tint would be your best option. Do note that window tint is measured by how much light gets through.


----------



## Nordic

You get black airline tubing now.


----------



## Smooch

Fishing line tied to suction cups works as well. Once the plants grow in, the fishing line disappears.


----------



## AWolf

ibebian said:


> A technique that might work to corral them in one place is to make an airline tubing circle and keep the floaters in there. To keep the whole raft from floating around you'd have to still secure it somehow though.


That really doesn't work well. I've done it, and it's ugly and the floaters grow up and over it or get pushed out of it within one hour. But floaters are the best filters for a tank, if your substrate plants don't need as much light, and they stay healthy.


----------

